# New tests available.



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Do you suffer from Fibromyalgia?
How about Chronic Fatigue Syndrome?
How about Arthritis?
How about Lupis?
How about Depression?

Are you an outdoors enthusiast?

I just recently was informed of a varient of Lyme disease that seems to have been around for a while now, it is just that the varient was not able to be tested for because doctors and such didn't know it existed.



> Dr. Peter Krause, a senior research scientist at the Yale School of Medicine and Yale School of Public Health, described yet another formerly unknown tick-borne disease, one that is more like Lyme disease but is caused by a newly identified relative of the Lyme organism called _*Borrelia Miyamotoi*_. The illnes that results is a severe and sometimes fatal relapsing fever.


The article that I read goes on to describe more details and such, but, the final piece of the story asks people who are outdoors alot who may have been bitten by a tick to visit http://igenex.com/Website/ which is a testing facility.

Why was the article written in my local outdoors magazine? It was due to a father's daughter named Amanda who was diagnosed with all those problems that I listed at the top and when he heard about the new tests, he ordered it up for her and it came back positive, which means that the treatments for the symptoms would have never helped. Amanda wrote "So many studies, world-wide have proven our lab tests for Lyme disease are inaccurate, but yet they are still in use, causing mistrust, anger and a great divide among patients and doctors"

I know that several members here have commented on fibromyalgia and other similar issues - could the fix be a little closer than you think?

Something to check into :wave:


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks NaeKid. That article hits real close to home.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

If it helps you out, it would have been worth my time in posting it.


----------

